# Low amniotic fluid around one twin.



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Just wondered if you could answer some questions for me as the sonographer and consultant i saw the other day weren't very helpful. I went for a growth scan on tuesday as i was 26+3 with twins and after lying there for about half an hour the newly qualified sonographer told me she was struggling to get proper measurements for my little girl who is apparently crushed beneath her brother. After a bit more prodding and poking she told me that it appeared that she was quite low on amniotic fluid, whereas her brother who is quite a bit bigger seemed to have loads in comparison. I just wondered if this means that my girl will be getting damaged by her brother because of him taking the majority of the space up. Im scared now to even sleep on the side that my little girl is on in case im crushing her too.
Also, is it possible to get an accurate estimate of their weights by only measuring their abdomen circumferences - because they were in awkward positions this was the only measurement she could get and shes put my girl down as 928g and my boy as 1110g - ive worked this out to be 2lb7oz for my boy and that seems massive for 26+3 so im worrying about that now as well.
Sorry ive babbled on a bit. Thanks.

Love Leanne x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Has she booked you in for another scan or have you spoken to a consultant about this?  If the fluid level is remarkably low, then they need to keep an eye on things.  You won't crush her at all so don't worry, even if there is low fluid, there is still lots of cushioning cushioning around her with the muscle and your body.

The weights aren't accurate at all from an abdominal measurement, they can sometimes give a rough idea, but they are only useful really as  a basis to see if the growth is changing through the pregnancy.

If you haven't seen a consultant, then you definitely need to make an appointment.

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi EmilyCaitlin,

Thanks so much for your reply. I saw the consultant after id had the scan and to be honest he didnt really explain anything to me - not the most talkative really, i got most of my info from the sonographer who seemed to um and aah a bit. He just said that instead of seeing me in four weeks time as was the original plan he was going to see me in two weeks instead so i suppose that they're monitoring the situation. Thanks once again - I'll stop panicking that im going to crush her now.

Love Leanne x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)




----------

